# Adventures of Life!!-Away from monotony and boredom.



## Hrishi (Nov 9, 2013)

While the life of a Geek is adventurous in itself (in one way), dealing with tons of complex problem and headroom to do more and more. There lies a world outside of it as well , which is as thrilling as it can get to.
Most ouf us usually spend our time being screen hugging insects , always try to do things virtually because of the ease and safety involved.

How many of you go out on adventures , out of the virtual-box , trying to do stuff that you generally don't get to , or stuff that limits you by fear but you try to overcome it ??

Share your adventure experience ,ideas , fantasies and plans.
Let's sometime slide away from this monotony ........in the amazing experience called life and share our experiences.After all , what worth is an adventure if you can't share it. 

----------------------------------------------

nobody got adventure plans ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

I am too fat for "Adventure"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

I myself wanted to become an Archeologist but ended up becoming an Advocate. So when ever any accidental discovery was made regarding any unearthing of any old tunnels I always wish to go to that tunnel and explore it and find out where it leads to. But my father and my friends always stop me from doing such exploring as they say that it is fatal as what might I expect in such dark places nothing like ghosts but snakes,dangerous gases,mud slides and lack of oxygen. These are the reasons that my well wishers show me for stopping me from exploring such fine abodes of history attached to them. Recently at one of the Lord Shiva Temple in Srisailam, a tunnel was found while the labourers were digging to lay a water pipeline near the Goddess temple. The tunnel was very wide with a grand hall and a small inner sanctum was discovered with in that hall which might be a sanctum sanctoram (innermost temple) or any  door to a tunnel itself or might be like Padmanabhaswamy Temple in Kerala. Who knows what we may find in there?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2013)

^wow such tunnels are discovered frequently? 

go on treks, usually with vrangers, green carpet or shikharvedh. great for weekend outings for those near mumbai. just dont expect picnic.
one time, there was no trek scheduled by anyone for the weekend (very rare), so decided to go out somewhere on my own. left house without clear destination, reached panvel through sanpada. tossed a coin between prabalgad and karnala. had been there before, but not alone. caught bus from panvel station to thakurwadi. started the climb. was expecting to eat food at a hotel in the village, but found out that you have to order an at least entire day in advance, so the villagers can get the supplies and prepare. shrugged, and started up towards the top. one group of men asked me where I was going, scolded me for doing it alone, and made me join their group. we ended up making plans for going to another trek later. then all of us got lost, they wanted to go to kalavantin, I wanted to go to prabalgad (they are neighboring peaks). so told byebye to group, went my way by direction. horrible twenty minutes, the loneliness gets to you especially if you are lost. the way was not a way at all, with steep rock patches, bushes overgrown on either side and times when you had to walk crouching underneath overhanging rocks. hit on a proper way, and it was easy going till the top... by which point was very hungry. there were just two people on top of prabalgad, a father and a son, who were eating and who very nicely offered me their chapati and potato bhaji. didn't even need to ask, felt so relieved right then. gobbled it up, took a few photos, and came back. 

dream is to see a phenomenon at harishchandragad. never miss a trek in october-november just to get a chance to see this. can be spotted at kokankada, mah's highest cliff. it's a circular rainbow, or a glory. called indravajra locally. haven't spotted it yet, but this is a photo a friend took who has.
*i.imgur.com/z4nxvOB.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Nov 9, 2013)

Great thread. 

I would like to add that Adventure need not necessarily be outward. Learning a new skill i.e. learning a new instrument,cooking etc can be considered as adventures as well. This can be extended to your current hobbies as well i.e. if you are a photographer who only shoots birds , start doing something different like get a macro lens and dive into close up photography.


----------



## R2K (Nov 9, 2013)

I got nothing to call as an adventure. Only thing thats remotely close to an adventure is my workout in the gym. Lifting weights that you thought you will never be able to lift and the stress relief after the session is amazing. Also it did help in boosting my self confidence a little bit. And other times I just like to spend time looking at a screen


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2013)

I 'had' a dream.

Dream of not getting married, working 11 months my ass off and then taking 1 month of holiday to travel one country each year. Not gonna happen in this lifetime.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I 'had' a dream.
> *
> Dream of not getting married, working 11 months my ass off and then taking 1 month of holiday to travel one country each year. *Not gonna happen in this lifetime.



Well that sounds awesome .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Not gonna happen in this lifetime.



Why's that?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Nov 18, 2013)

^ He got married or he met someone for whom he postponed dream


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

From the past 2 years I am spending a fortnight in the Corbett national park trying to get near the wildlife and watch those animals whom I have only seen on TV.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> From the past 2 years I am spending a fortnight in the Corbett national park trying to get near the wildlife and watch those animals whom I have only seen on TV.



Awesome hobby and every one should share some moments of wildlife once in his/her lifetime.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Awesome hobby and every one should share some moments of wildlife once in his/her lifetime.



All I could say that life over there is totally different from this cosmetic world. The feeling of true beauty lies there but one can't live there is another thing as a matter of fact  .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> All I could say that life over there is totally different from this cosmetic world. The feeling of true beauty lies there but one can't live there is another thing as a matter of fact  .



If I am posted as a forest officer in any of the national parks cannot I live there with my family. I mean there would not be super markets, cinema halls or shopping centers anywhere near but getting a paid job in such forest ranges full of evergreen wildlife and local tribals is a boon for anybody.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If I am posted as a forest officer in any of the national parks cannot I live there with my family. I mean there would not be super markets, cinema halls or shopping centers anywhere near but getting a paid job in such forest ranges full of evergreen wildlife and local tribals is a boon for anybody.



If I would tell my gf about this she would say you are getting insane  .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If I would tell my gf about this she would say you are getting insane  .



Living in a serene place without any much people around and with only wild animals around is like living in medieval times.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2013)

I always like to "explore" roads, where they go and specially where they end; places, what and how are they about; and the likes.

Among the recent visit I can mention, is of Nandi hills near Bangalore. It was friend's room-mate's birthday, all drunk, but not talli , made an instant plan to squeeze money out of birthday boy . The only hassle we had to arrange a cab @ 2am. Finally, all was set and the place was awesome. Never saw such high speed fogy wind. The early morning chilly temperature, people rushing, bikes vrooming, and not to mention, chiks!! Amazing!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Living in a serene place without any much people around and with only wild animals around is like living in medieval times.



How many people think like us man. Some even consider this as an idiotic talk.  I know What does it means to me but people like my neighbors thinks that I go there coz I am frustrated with my life. When I heard that first I was like wtf.  Ugh these people are no way close to what I say as nature putting flowers on your breakfast table do not make them close to nature.



dashing.sujay said:


> I always like to "explore" roads, where they go and specially where they end; places, what and how are they about; and the likes.
> 
> Among the recent visit I can mention, is of Nandi hills near Bangalore. It was friend's room-mate's birthday, all drunk, but not talli , made an instant plan to squeeze money out of birthday boy . The only hassle we had to arrange a cab @ 2am. Finally, all was set and the place was awesome. Never saw such high speed fogy wind. The early morning chilly temperature, people rushing, bikes vrooming, and not to mention, chiks!! Amazing!


Sounds like fun how much time does it took to reach your destination.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice thread..

I try to keep balance with work, home, pets, photography, geeky things and reading ...huh long list

I read novels when travelling in train or bus...woking hours are long 9-10 hrs but when I get time I am on some techno site of TDF soo I dont become plainly outdated...now photography is my passion and every weekend I spent my whole morning from 5-12 am in some garden or some lake around..its sort of trakking ....and remaining holiday is with my family and pet ...soo this is my life  trying to balance everything
I love my tuffy and go for a long walk everynight ...yup in all this I dont get time for friends thats a disappointment.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I myself wanted to become an Archeologist but ended up becoming an Advocate. So when ever any accidental discovery was made regarding any unearthing of any old tunnels I always wish to go to that tunnel and explore it and find out where it leads to. But my father and my friends always stop me from doing such exploring as they say that it is fatal as what might I expect in such dark places nothing like ghosts but snakes,dangerous gases,mud slides and lack of oxygen. These are the reasons that my well wishers show me for stopping me from exploring such fine abodes of history attached to them. Recently at one of the Lord Shiva Temple in Srisailam, a tunnel was found while the labourers were digging to lay a water pipeline near the Goddess temple. The tunnel was very wide with a grand hall and a small inner sanctum was discovered with in that hall which might be a sanctum sanctoram (innermost temple) or any  door to a tunnel itself or might be like Padmanabhaswamy Temple in Kerala. Who knows what we may find in there?



you ll love the show 'American Digger' on Discovery Channel.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> you ll love the show 'American Digger' on Discovery Channel.



More "virtual" adventure


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2013)

srkmish said:


> More "virtual" adventure



one of the few virtual adventures


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Last year in Hyderabad there was much discussion regarding Nizams Treasure (he is the richest man in 1925 according to Times Magazine at that time).Some retired fellow who worked in State Archives came across some documents regarding the location of the treasure and ASI began research but did not go further than digging a 10 feet tunnel into a small hillock in central hyderabad which has a school adjacent to it. 

Some famous treasure hunters say that around the Indian sub-continent like in both the Arabian & Bay of Bengal upto the Indian Ocean are submerged ships carrying treasures worth $15 billion in present day prices. But neither the Govt nor the ASI show any interest in researching and finding them. At least they can allow privateers to find and give them a share of the total find but that is not the case.

Regarding savouring wildlife we have good forests in our state but they all are having hills and always have Ghat Roads to reach them.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly , I am gonna take some time and read all those posts , to understand and learn what geeks do when they want fun outside their realm of expertise.

------------------
I love reading a lot about life , it's origin , cosmos , human behaviour etc.This is because the more you probe into this indefinite , the more puzzled it becomes , but it unravels several mysteries and truth and leaves you fascinated.

My dream is to spend part of my life away from concrete jungles into the lush green forests and ice-capped mountains where I can find peace. I was planning to visit Laddakh this year , but unfortunately had to give up , because didn't found anyone to accompany me at that time plus I was thinking to re-schedule it , once I buy a DSLR. 
A trip , without photography feels a bit lesser amusing to me. 

BTW , sometimes learning new skills can be really amazing . In past couple of weeks , I started cooking food for myself. ( THe thing , I was most afraid of once.) 

BTW , does anyone has suggestions for such adventurous places like Jungles , and heritages lost long ago , around Delhi NCR . I am willing to spend some weekends , exploring them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Sounds like fun how much time does it took to reach your destination.



1.5 hrs.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Living in a serene place without any much people around and with only wild animals around is like living in medieval times.



For a small duration : It is a life worth living . Trust me , it'll open you to yourself. There's nothing better that can happen that knowing yourself.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2013)

going to jungle or mountain is not so diff from cities
theres still piles of **** to dodge around, just like cities
the natural water springs are littered with mineral water plastic bottles, would like to hear any rational explanation for that and just go to any waterfall spot for proof
the sound of water falling or birds chirping is not a drone like ambient sound that you can fall asleep to or get used to, it's constantly changing and irritating and impossible to sleep to. as bad or worse than a rogue snorer. unlike drilling sounds, or rumbling trucks or construction sounds
when you go to jungle or mountain, you understand exactly how much we have made urban environment our natural surroundings
its not about how concrete has replaced tress, this barely makes difference on a primitive level, where its just food. its about what kinds of adaptations nature is doing about these urban environments
crows, pigeons, cats, kites, dogs all live, thrive, evolve in human environments... not much of a stretch to include ninja leopards.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1.5 hrs.



I will be going there soon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

You people have such good national parks to go to and enjoy wildlife as it is. There are no such parks here to enjoy elephant rides seeing Tigers etc very much.I envy you buddies...


----------



## Santa Maria! (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys, please kidnap me away from this nerdy 24/7 programming job!


----------



## din (Dec 13, 2013)

I rarely visit TDF these days, but came across this thread and thought I will add few lines! I started cycling few yrs back. And this is nothing like an adventure or anything. It is about a few days away from the work and city life  Have a look 

BikesZone - Cycling - Riding in Munnar - Few pics too - Photos included. Done in Aug 2011.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

Planning to go out somewhere after Exams ( 22nd Dec ) , but I got no friends . So any place around Delhi , good for Year end ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

The best way to exhaust ourselves out of boredom is to clean our PC Cabinet once in a while and check that everything is proper.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The best way to exhaust ourselves out of boredom is to clean our PC Cabinet once in a while and check that everything is proper.



Notebook users can't enjoy that leisure.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2014)

getting ready to go on an adventure
pic


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iXIZraw.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2014)

Thread re opened after a long time. 
I wonder rishi read it all or not.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> getting ready to go on an adventure
> pic
> 
> 
> ...



happy journey!!
Somewhere specific?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2014)

^thank you. yep, sandhan valley.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Thread re opened after a long time.
> I wonder rishi read it all or not.



I keep reading every once in a while from tapatalk. Its just that recently switching companies has rendered me busy enough so as not to be proactive on the forums. Just too busy with job. Planning on a trip as an escape for a weekend at least. Probably trip to Manaali.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I keep reading every once in a while from tapatalk. Its just that recently switching companies has rendered me busy enough so as not to be proactive on the forums. Just too busy with job. Planning on a trip as an escape for a weekend at least. Probably trip to Manaali.



So where are you as of now?? I mean company?


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 18, 2014)

i want to explore wildlife...i dont know when its gonna happen or it is gonna happen or not............i just want that once in my life i want to explore it live........


----------

